# Hello fellow addicts!



## Chippin (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello everyone!
New to the forum here. I'm in Calgary and working F/T as a machinist. I'm a journeyman and have been in the trade for a little over a decade now. 

I'm fairly new to the city and have yet to meet anyone who machines as a hobby out of their home shop. 

I'd sure like to meet up with some folks and see some of your home shop set ups! Even when I'm done working, I just want to be in the machine shop. Maybe I could help you out with a project or maybe you could teach me some new tricks! Just looking to be in the shop, having fun. That's what it's all about. 
Cheers!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 19, 2017)

Welcome aboard Chippin.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey that is great to hear. I am also a redseal certified machinist and i have been working in the energy sector in AB for just about 9 years. Im looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Dogpounder (Mar 26, 2017)

Welcome Chippin


----------



## Jwest7788 (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome!

Keep an eye on the local section, where we announce periodic meetups.

JW


----------



## Janger (Apr 8, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Chippin! What are you making?


----------

